
Feedback for my new web app that helps you manage lending to friends - Borrowist
https://www.borrowist.com
======
Borrowist
I’ve encountered many times when my mates wouldn’t pay me back my money. Some
of the most common excuses are:

“I don’t have any money right now, I’ll pay you tomorrow.”

“I think you got me mixed up with someone else, I never borrowed money from
you.”

“This dude owns me $20, you can go ask him.”

Frustrated with the experience, I’ve decided to create Borrowist that lets you
create and log IOU transactions on the platform.

This ensures that details such as amount that is lent/borrowed, due date for
repayments, are always available.

On top of that I’ve created automatic email reminders when a debt is about to
be overdue. So you don’t have to endure that awkward and unpleasant experience
when you ask for your money back.

You can say I'm solving my own pain, but I think Borrowist can help you too.

What you think?

